# i kinda screwed up naming my domain



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello guys,

im a bit concerned so i posted here now...

i have a sbs2003 server running exchange 2003 which im in the process of getting rid of, (well it will be moved to another support role) and making way for a new server 2008 standard edition.

lets say my previous server (2003) domain was called pkhero.local, and i named my new domain on my new 2008 pkher0.local.
thats kinda shooting myself in the foot isnt it?...cause it means i cant have both servers on the network at the same time. I cant imagine what confusion this will cause with user profiles etc...though i am planning to use roaming profiles with the new 2008 server. but if i had a local pc profile on a machine say john.bar connecting to the old server 2003...then logged on john.bar to the new 2008 server machine...what happens to the profile? anybody ever done this? 

the exchange isnt a problem as i have migrated everybody to gmail...and its currently doing a duel delivery to our old exchange server and to the gmail accounts in the outlook. 

Reinstalling the server is not an option as the accounts guy from sage has his side all good to go on the new server and i dont want to reinstall...its the only DC on the network.

is renaming the domain a viable option...i mean is it not recommended?

any info please...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you have done nothing with the new server as far as migrating files and user and computer accounts it isn't too late. You could do an in place upgrade of SBS server to 2008, and then add the new server to the domain, add the domain controller and AD roles which will make it a DC then transfer server roles to the new server ,demote the old server and take it off the network. If you have very few users it is almost easier to recreate all of the accounts on the new server, move file shares over, printing over and work out the bugs. Either way it is not a 5 minute process and both take a lot of planning. You could even have both networks running in parallel and migrate users computers and services over gradually.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hello rockn,

i have very few users, only about 12...and the whole plan was not to migrate at all. i wanted a new AD. now keep in mind that the old box is SBS2003, and the new server is 2008 standard edition. 

"Either way it is not a 5 minute process and both take a lot of planning. You could even have both networks running in parallel and migrate users computers and services over gradually." this is what i was hoping for...but with the servers having the same domain name, this was my concern.

thanks again for your help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

They do not have the same domain name from what you stated in your original post. pkhero.local & pkher0.local

I am well aware of your stating that it was a SBS2003 domain which will NOT let you create another domain controller on the same domain. Just get your new 2008 domain up and running and test that all domain functionality is there and then migrate your stuff over. With only 12 users you could more than likely do it over a weekend.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

so there wouldnt be a conflict having two servers the same domain name? ...rock n pk-hero and pk-her0 was just an example. but the domain name on sbs2003 and server 2008 are identical? im worried i log on to new 2008 box and it will overwrite the profiles...but i will copy the profiles first. i want to setup roaming profiles...good idea?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There will be an issue if you made them the same domain. SBS only allows one domain controller on the same network. Just rename your second one and make sure it is functional. Don't set up roaming profiles until everyone is migrated over and your profile loacations are functional. Test them and test them again.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

> You could do an in place upgrade of SBS server to 2008, and then add the new server to the domain, add the domain controller and AD roles which will make it a DC then transfer server roles to the new server ,demote the old server and take it off the network


Look like pk-hero is not going this way anyway but just thought I'd point out that this isn't possible. SBS2003 cannot be upgraded to 2008. Firstly because of apps like Exchagne 2003, ISA 2004 for the SBS won't work on 2008 and secondly due to licensing.
I wouldn't want to bank on it but on THEORY he should be ok run them at the same time even if the domains are the same name BUT it will be messy and mistakes can easily be made get confused about which domain you are connected to etc. Definitly rename the domains as Rockn said if possible but if not you can do it with both domains but it will be hard.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yea, we have already established that running two domain controllers with the same name is a bad idea (if not impossible) and that running two in parallel. Kind of a bad naming convention he is using for his servers, I wonder what he names his workstations on the LAN?


----------

